# New 28 Krs



## actsholy44 (Dec 21, 2007)

I would hope to at the least get something a little bit bigger after I had the grand kids all of the,I found out how small the 23 really is


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

actsholy44 said:


> I would hope to at the least get something a little bit bigger after I had the grand kids all of the,I found out how small the 23 really is


Good luck with the sale of the 23krs. The 28krs is, indeed, a great floorplan!


----------



## actsholy44 (Dec 21, 2007)

Well I;m hopefull and thanks


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

it IS sweet


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Congrats on the new Outback lots of luck. Some day I think we'll be in the same boat. At least I hope so.

Brian


----------

